
Show HN: Salary comparison calculator for hundreds of cities worldwide - jnthn
https://teleport.org/salaries/
======
27182818284
Wolfram Alpha will calculate this out for a more cities, though it isn't as
pretty

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=relocating+Omaha,+NE+to...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=relocating+Omaha,+NE+to+Geneva+$80,000)

~~~
ardoi
Doing a relocation from Manchester in UK to Geneva, Wolfram Alpha says the
equivalent salary should be lower in Geneva. That's because they substitute
London data for Manchester and then calculate based on that. They only seem to
have good coverage for US cities. The rest come from a UN cost of living
report from 2014.

~~~
27182818284
That could definitely be possible. Teleport, however, is missing capitals of
US states

------
deftnerd
I've seen a few sites that do this kind of thing, but rarely with such
elegance. Good job!

------
Kinnard
Good looking! Potentially very useful . . . And an acquisition target for
LinkedIn?

